# Free Food Samples a Thing of the Past



## debodun (Sep 28, 2016)

At your local grocery store, do they still have booths set up where companies give away free samples of their products? I haven't seen one is stores around here in ages.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 28, 2016)

Yes.  Walmart does.  So does Giant Eagle.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 28, 2016)

Costco does.  Always go with my sister when I visit the US.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 28, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Redd (Sep 28, 2016)

Besides Costco most of the bigger stores in Canada give out samples. I do think though it depends on the day of the week, usually Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2016)

Mine does, once in a while. Costco does several  every day.

 I think it's the food manufacturer who sets up and puts these samples out, depending on the the store's capabilities to accommodate them.


----------



## HazyDavey (Sep 28, 2016)

Yes they do ..


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 28, 2016)

Yes, especially Whole Foods on the weekends NOMNOMNOM


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 28, 2016)

The stores by me do, a couple of big supermarkets, Walmart, Costco and the health food store.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Yes, especially Whole Foods on the weekends NOMNOMNOM



Oh yes, that's right!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 28, 2016)

The large chain stores in my area don't seem to have them but the old 1950's family owned IGA in my area has food samples from time to time, a free cup of coffee from a local coffee roaster on Sunday mornings and *always* has a small plate of cheese or deli meat samples on the deli counter.

The old bakeries and meat markets in my area still carry on the tradition of giving small children a plain cookie or a slice of bologna.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Sep 28, 2016)

Costco and Sams Club only.  No grocery stores around here have samples.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 28, 2016)

I miss that from when I was a kid. There was this lovely wine and cheese store that my Mom went to regularly. They had cheese samples all over the place. Better than candy, I loved that store:love_heart:


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 28, 2016)

Forget the food samples - who is giving out wine samples??


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 29, 2016)

We have them every week at our grocery stores, which are a regional chain. The food they offer isn't anything I'd eat though, so I just pass by.


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 29, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Forget the food samples - who is giving out wine samples??



There are 4 wineries within 15 miles of my house and they all have free wine tasting. :drunk:


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 29, 2016)

Just Costco..  Heck.. you can eat lunch at Costco on the weekends.. just by making the rounds of all the samples,


----------



## jujube (Sep 29, 2016)

Publix Supermarket has a booth where a lady makes the "meal of the day".  You'll get a card describing the meal, what you need to buy for it and how to make it.  Then you get a plate with a small portion of the meal (entrée, side or salad, dessert).  It's always a relatively healthy and easy meal.


----------



## debodun (Sep 30, 2016)

Locally we just have a Price Chopper (a regional chain). If the locals are willing to do a little driving, there's a Hannaford's about 10 miles away (Another regional chain). Neither of these stores have offered free food samples in decades. Some responders to this thread mention store names I am not familiar with. Must not have them around here. The nearest Costco is 80 miles away in another state!


----------

